# HD4870 auf ASUS M2NPV-VM?



## Haxxler (29. April 2009)

Also ich wollte mir ne HD4870 holen bin aber etwas verunsichert ob die auf meinem Asus M2NPV-VM Board läuft. Bei der Grafikkarte steht die braucht für Strom 2x 6-pin. Hat mein Board sowas? In dem Bereich bin ich echt ne total Pfeife ^^


----------



## Ogil (29. April 2009)

Die Frage ist, ob Dein Netzteil sowas hat.


----------



## Haxxler (29. April 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich das total verraft xD Da gibt es doch Adapter die 2 normale Stromanschlüsse in einen 6 Pin umwandeln oder? Also brauch ich für die Karte 4 freie Stromanschlüsse?


----------



## Ogil (29. April 2009)

Solltest trotzdem schauen, dass Dein Netzteil auch ausreichend Leistung bringen kann. Weisst Du denn was fuer ein Netzteil in Deinem Rechner ist (genaue Bezeichnung)? Eventuell ist auch ein Schildchen auf dem Netzteil, wo zu erkennen sein sollte, wieviel 12V-Rails das Netzteil hat und wieviel Strom jede davon liefert - d.h. da sollte z.B. 12V1 20A, 12V2 20A stehen...


----------



## Haxxler (29. April 2009)

Hm steht leider nichts drauf. Naja ich kann sie mir ja mal besorgen und falls es nicht klappt kann ich sie ja wieder zurückbringen und ne HD4850 holen, denn die läuft auf jedenfall denk ich.


----------



## pampam (29. April 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Hm steht leider nichts drauf. Naja ich kann sie mir ja mal besorgen und falls es nicht klappt kann ich sie ja wieder zurückbringen und ne HD4850 holen, denn die läuft auf jedenfall denk ich.



Wenn es nicht geht, und das am Netzteil liegt, kannst du, wenn du Pech hast, beim zurückbringen gleich noch ein neuen Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## Asoriel (29. April 2009)

Wieviel Watt hat denn dein Netzteil und was ist es für ein Hersteller? Dann können wir dir eventuell helfen, in dem wir das genaue Modell finden.

Wenn du schon 2 Adapter brauchst um die HD4870 betreiben zu können, dann wird es wahrscheinlich eh nicht reichen.


----------



## Haxxler (29. April 2009)

Denke ich auch. Ich hol mir am besten gleich ein neues. 600W müssten ausreichen oder?


----------



## Asoriel (29. April 2009)

Ja, 600W reicht. Kauf aber kein Chinaböller!

Zu empfehlen sind u.A. folgende:

Enermax 82+Pro 525Watt

oder

BeQuiet DarkPower Pro 550W (P7)


----------

